# Digitale I/O karte aus access heraus ansprechen ?



## Input (20 April 2005)

wer kann mir helfen ?
ich versuche einen ausgang auf einer (PCI-1761) Digital I/O board Karte anzusteuern.
ich habe auf dem Gebiet echt wenig ahnung... wer hat Erfahrung und oder kann mir tips geben bz´w. sagen wo ich hilfe bekommen kann...

 :?:


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 April 2005)

Hallo,
leider kenne ich deine Karte nicht, aber beim Hersteller gibt es bestimmt Beispiele für VBA, und damit kannst du deine Anwendung in Access einbinden.
mfg
dietmar


----------

